# Hilti PROFIS Layout



## shando664 (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi, I'm in a bit of a pickle as I own a HILTI POS 18 total station. To transfer any kind of data to/from the station I need to use the software 'Profis Layout' which is now completely unavailable in the UK. If anyone has experience in using / has this software, I'd like to know how the POA 91 usb dongle works with this software. I know the profis software used to be in disc format and had this usb dongle with it but I'm unsure of it's purpose.

I know that the software is now distributed digitally on a permanent subscription basis but since I only want the ability to bridge my cad program to the instrument, I'm rather interested in trying to get ahold of the older disc software. I've even tried Hilti GB and their software department has no idea about the software now.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------

